# My write in candidate



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I HAVE DECIDED TO BECOME A WRITE-IN CANDIDATE.
> >> > HERE IS MY PLATFORM:
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >> > (1) Press 1 for English is immediately banned. English
> >> > is the
> >> > official language; speak it or wait at the border until
> >> > you can.
> >> >
> >> > (2) We will immediately go into a two year isolationist
> >> > posture to
> >> > straighten out the country's attitude. NO imports, no
> >> > exports.
> >> > We will use the 'Walmart' policy, 'If we ain't got it,
> >> > you don't
> >> > need it.'
> >> >
> >> > (3) When imports are allowed, there will be a 100%
> >> > import tax on it.
> >> >
> >> > (4) All retired military personnel will be required to
> >> > man one
> >> > of our many observation towers on the southern border.
> >> > (six month tour) They will be under strict orders not to
> >> > fire
> >> > on SOUTHBOUND aliens.
> >> >
> >> > (5) Social security will immediately return to its
> >> > original state.
> >> > If you didn't put nuttin in, you ain't gettin nuttin
> >> > out. The
> >> > president nor any other politician will not be able to
> >> > touch it.
> >> >
> >> > (6) Welfare - Checks will be handed out on Fridays at
> >> > the end of
> >> > the 40 hour school week and the successful completion of
> >> >
> >> > urinalysis and a passing grade.
> >> >
> >> > (7) Professional Athletes --Steroids - The FIRST time
> >> > you check
> >> > positive you're banned for life.
> >> >
> >> > (8) Crime - We will adopt the Turkish method, the first
> >> > time you
> >> > steal, you lose your right hand. There is no more life
> >> > sentences.
> >> > If convicted, you will be put to death by the same
> >> > method you
> >> > chose for your victim; gun, knife, strangulation, etc.
> >> >
> >> > (9) One export will be allowed; Wheat, The world needs
> >> > to eat.
> >> > A bushel of wheat will be the exact price of a barrel of
> >> > oil.
> >> >
> >> > (10) All foreign aid using American taxpayer money will
> >> > immediately cease, and the saved money will pay off the
> >> > national debt and ultimately lower taxes. When disasters
> >> > occur around the world, we'll ask the American people
> >> > if they want to donate to a disaster fund, and each
> >> > citizen can make the decision whether it's a worthy cause.
> >> >
> >> > (11) The Pledge of Allegiance will be said every day at
> >> > school and every day in Congress.
> >> >
> >> > (12) The National Anthem will be played at all
> >> > appropriate
> >> > ceremonies, sporting events, outings, etc.
> >> >
> >> > Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes but a vote for me
> >> > will get you
> >> > better than what you have, and better than what you're
> >> > gonna get.
> >> > Thanks for listening, and remember to write in my name
> >> > on the ballot in
> >> > November.
> >> > God Bless America !!!!!!!!!!!
> >> >
> >> > Bill Cosby


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The perfect USA


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Thats an oval I will fill in and I will take the first watch in the tower and supply my own ammo! :sniper:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

zogman said:


> > >> > (1) Press 1 for English is immediately banned. English
> > >> > is the
> > >> > official language; speak it or wait at the border until
> > >> > you can.
> ...


stopped reading after one,,,, if someone wants my vote, they had better know what the official language of their country is... otherwise i won't even listen to them...

:eyeroll:

curriosity got the best of me... bill cosby?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> curriosity got the best of me... bill cosby?


Nope, this is another false conservative email floating around the internet. You can see the snopes report here:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/platform.asp


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

whitehorse said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > > >> > (1) Press 1 for English is immediately banned. English
> ...


then i am sure you are aware, NO-bama thinks we English speaking Americans should learn Spanish? not really necessary, as a lot of illegals are getting the message in English, to go back home!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> > curriosity got the best of me... bill cosby?
> 
> 
> Nope, this is another false conservative email floating around the internet. You can see the snopes report here:
> ...


No way! I thought that was real. You shouldn't spin things like that Big Daddy, everybody knows that Hussein is the anti-christ.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Robert A. Langager said:


> BigDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > > curriosity got the best of me... bill cosby?
> ...


of course he is...."*i am the one you have been waiting for*"....
i wonder, what the hell do you think NO-bama means by that?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, so he comes right out and tells us. I had a sneaking suspicion all along. Who, though, really waits for the anti-christ? I'd rather he'd wait a while longer, don't you think?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Wow, so he comes right out and tells us. I had a sneaking suspicion all along. Who, though, really waits for the anti-christ? I'd rather he'd wait a while longer, don't you think?


woooooooooooosh!!!!!!

:rollin:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

BigDaddy said:


> > curriosity got the best of me... bill cosby?
> 
> 
> Nope, this is another false conservative email floating around the internet. You can see the snopes report here:
> ...


schwewww thanks for the link! I thought bill was always more of an educated humanitarian... just read through it, sounded like some bar fly wrote it up... (and I bet it was)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Did someone just say that the Easter Bunny and Santa ain't real either?

Darn it any how!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> Did someone just say that the Easter Bunny and Santa ain't real either?
> 
> Darn it any how!


If an email was circulated stating that McCain was Santa and Hussein NoBama was bigfoot, how long would it take to be posted here as the gospel truth? I know I would certainly believe it!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone just say that the Easter Bunny and Santa ain't real either?
> ...


  Its _*NOT*_ true?

I better go delete that one....


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> Its _*NOT*_ true?


Of course it is true! Everything on the internet is true, that's why it is so cool! :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry Boys, I should of known :lol: 
However I too do NOT rely on Snoops. :eyeroll: 
Evertime I use it they always seem to add their own spin to the anwser............Very Liberal of course :withstupid:

Ryan do you own/manage the Snoops site???? :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Its _*NOT*_ true?
> ...


Just as I thought.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

zogman said:


> Evertime I use it they always seem to add their own spin to the anwser............Very Liberal of course :withstupid:
> 
> Ryan do you own/manage the Snoops site???? :beer:


Ryan's Bible oke:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Whistler31 said:


> zogman said:
> 
> 
> > Evertime I use it they always seem to add their own spin to the anwser............Very Liberal of course :withstupid:
> ...


That and the NY Times....at least Snoopes checks their sources!:wink:


----------

